# Lameco Stroking 1-4 - what is it?



## crazydiamond (Nov 13, 2014)

Can someone explain what this is - or link to diagram or video? 

Is it refereed to as something else?

I got the numbering pattern 1-8 down, just not sure what Stroking 1-4 means.


----------

